# 1440p auf 4k Monitor



## cl55amg (18. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

hat jemand Erfahrung mit 1440p interpoliert auf einem 27 Zoll 4K Monitor in Spielen?
Wie stark fällt die Bildqualität ab wenn man nur 1440p nutzt?

Danke


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Oktober 2015)

Kommt prinzipiell auf den Monitor an wie gut er interpolieren kann und wie empfindlich der Zuschauer reagiert. Bei FullHD auf 4K wäre es gar kein problem weil dann jeder Pixel der berechnet wird genau 4 Pixel des Monitors erhält (quasi perfekte Interpolation), bei WQHD auf 4K siehts anders aus weils "ungrade" ist.


----------



## cl55amg (18. Oktober 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Kommt prinzipiell auf den Monitor an wie gut er interpolieren kann und wie empfindlich der Zuschauer reagiert. Bei FullHD auf 4K wäre es gar kein problem weil dann jeder Pixel der berechnet wird genau 4 Pixel des Monitors erhält (quasi perfekte Interpolation), bei WQHD auf 4K siehts anders aus weils "ungrade" ist.



Das ist alles vollkommen richtig. Mich würden Erfahrungswerte zu 1440p @ 4k in Spielen interessieren


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Oktober 2015)

Da wird dir jeder aufgrund des persönlichen Geschmacks und verwendeten Monitors was andres erzählen fürchte ich.

Wenn du meine persönlich Meinung hören willst - ich finds hässlich. FullHD mit gutem AntiAliasing sieht auf meinem 4K besser aus als WQHD. Mein TFT ist aber auch nicht auf Interpolation ausgelegt und ich versuche auch alles dran zu setzen in 4K bleiben zu können


----------



## cl55amg (18. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe mehrfach gehört das die Interpolation von 1440p @ 4k sehr gut sein soll bei unterschiedlichen IPS Displays. Ich hatte ein IPS 4k mal hier zum testen, aber das hatte leider nicht getestet. Das Gerät wollte ich auch nicht behalten weil ich mich mit IPS Paneln nicht anfreunden kann.

Daher frage ich nach einfach nach unterschiedlichen Erfahrungswerten.


----------



## yingtao (18. Oktober 2015)

Es kommt stark auf den Monitor an. Ein Monitor interpoliert immer auf die selbe Art und 1080p wird nicht perfekt interpoliert. Je nachdem wie der Monitor interpoliert hat man vielleicht ein unscharfes Bild, vielleicht auch ein komisch Bild wo Kanten ausgefranst ausschauen oder das Bild schaut gut aus. Ich hab aktuell den 40" von Philips und da schaut 1440p auf jeden Fall besser aus als 1080p aber selbst 1080p schaut auf dem noch gut aus.


----------



## cl55amg (18. Oktober 2015)

yingtao schrieb:


> Es kommt stark auf den Monitor an. Ein Monitor interpoliert immer auf die selbe Art und 1080p wird nicht perfekt interpoliert. Je nachdem wie der Monitor interpoliert hat man vielleicht ein unscharfes Bild, vielleicht auch ein komisch Bild wo Kanten ausgefranst ausschauen oder das Bild schaut gut aus. Ich hab aktuell den 40" von Philips und da schaut 1440p auf jeden Fall besser aus als 1080p aber selbst 1080p schaut auf dem noch gut aus.



Ich schätze du hast dieses Gerät hier?
Philips BDM4065UC, 39.5" (BDM4065UC/00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Kannst etwas mehr zum schreiben zum Vergleich 1080p @ 4k (was ja im Grunde eine native Darstellung ist) und 1440p @ 4k in Spielen?


----------

